# Nanolex MATTE Range now available



## DetailedClean

The newly available Nanolex MATTE range is now in stock and available at Detailed Clean

This is a product line for matte painted / wrapped cars which Nanolex have developed to meet the purpose to protect & maintain matte surfaces.

Various products from the range are available including:

Nanolex Matte Surface Cleaner

Nanolex Matte Shampoo

Nanolex Matte Final Finish

Nanolex Matte Paint Sealant

Nanolex Matte Professional Paint Sealant


----------



## traplin

Whats the life span of the spray and the professional sealant?


----------



## DetailedClean

Matte Paint = 6-9 months
Matte Pro = 18-24 months

(Will update our websites descriptions with these)


----------



## traplin

Wow. I'm quite interested in this having satin black wheels but no real long life sealant out there to protect them. Couple more questions:
1 Seeing as the paint finish is satin will your sealants dull down the finish or just keep it satin?
2 How do you think the matte pro will fair against non acid wheel cleaners and on wheels in general?
3 Would the matte pro applied and then occasionally topped up with the matte paint a viable option for keeping protection lasting as long as possible?

Thanks


----------



## DetailedClean

To answer in order:


The finish will remain satin.
you don't need wheel cleaners once applied, but it would withstand most of them a few times
Yes that will work


----------

